# Localização da Estação



## pedro-silva (12 Fev 2015 às 12:43)

Boas,

Estou a planear instalar uma estação meteorológica no topo do prédio.
Todos os apartamento do prédio são de familiares, sendo assim, já tenho autorização para instalar no topo.
Eu moro do R\C e o prédio tem 2 andares. Está rodeado a Sudoeste, Sul e Sueste de outros prédios de 4 andares, ou seja mais altos.

Fica aqui um desenho do mapa.





Legenda
1 - Minha casa no r\c em prédio de 2 andares
2 - Prédio de 3 e 4 andares 25mts de distancia
3 - Prédios de 4 andares 35mts de distancia
4 - Prédio de 4 andares e eu trabalho no R\C que é onde gostava de receber os dados da estação

Notas
A Norte a Este e a Oeste não existem edifícios mais altos que o meu.
Da varanda do prédio onde moro até onde eu trabalho são aproximadamente 45Metros, sem obstáculos.

Dúvidas e Questões
1 - É possível instalar a estação no topo do prédio?
2 - Os prédios à volta não iram interferir nas leituras, principalmente do vento?
3 - Vou conseguir receber os dados a um distancia entre 45 a 50metros da estação (casa) ao receptor (trabalho) ?
4 - Ou isto é tudo uma grande confusão e é melhor eu esquecer o assunto?


Quanto à estação propriamente dita ainda não sei a que comprar, tenho orçamento de 100€ ou 150€ se compensar.


Agradeço desde já toda ajuda possível.


----------

